# One of the few cures to DP/DR



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello Everyone my name is David, I havent been on this forum for quite sometime

I have suffered from DP/DR since the age of 10 (Im turning 19 soon so that is about 9 years of DP/DR). About 5 months ago I started a Journey on finding a cure to Depersonalization and Derealization. I spoke to my pyschatrist one day and began to plead my case in the hopes of finding a cure.
My pyschatrist asked me "Do you want your Depersonalization to be completely gone?". I told her "hell yeah I would like to feel better.

My pyschatrist gave me three options

1. Increase my Seroquel to a higher dose.
2. Start taking abilfy and make a slight recovery.
3. Take Zyprexa and make a full recovery in 6 months.

Ofcourse I told her I wanted option 3. From that point on I have taken Zyprexa every single day. It took awhile for the medication to build up in my system but after awhile I started to feel much better. Zyprexa slowly builds up in the system no matter what dose you are taking. I am on 12.5 MGs which is a very small dose, im am currently 60%-75% cured due to a small dose.

I just felt it was important to share this information to the DP community. I spoke to *TommyGunz* the other day and he said many of you are getting better, he then said there are still many people struggling with this horrible mental disorder. THis Zyprexa medication is the cure to Depersonalization, it just takes patience and time.

*I will answer anyones questions, if you want to speak on AIM, Facebook or even on the Phone I am fine with it.*. just message me and I will give you my aim, facebook etc.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

abovetherim said:


> Hello Everyone my name is David, I havent been on this forum for quite sometime
> 
> I have suffered from DP/DR since the age of 10 (Im turning 19 soon so that is about 9 years of DP/DR). About 5 months ago I started a Journey on finding a cure to Depersonalization and Derealization. I spoke to my pyschatrist one day and began to plead my case in the hopes of finding a cure.
> My pyschatrist asked me "Do you want your Depersonalization to be completely gone?". I told her "hell yeah I would like to feel better.
> ...


I've been on zyprexa + risperidone + fluoxetine for 1/2 months now and I can't really say I'm feeling better.. does it really take 6 months to feel better?


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I've been on zyprexa + risperidone + fluoxetine for 1/2 months now and I can't really say I'm feeling better.. does it really take 6 months to feel better?


My doctor promised me it would take 6-8 Months inorder to make a full recovery. I didnt believe her at first, after 3 months I started to make big
strides towards recovery. It just takes time an patience, ive been on Zyprexa for about 5 months now and feel 60%-75% better.\

How much Zyprexa are you currently on?


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the post.

Is there much of a difference between Xyprexa and Seroquel? I believe I had somewhat of a negative reaction to Seroquel. I think it helped me initially especially with the worst stuff like paranoia and all that, but I started having Myoclonic Jerks, which subsided after discontinuation. If Xyprexa is the key. i'd like to try it. But I also don't want any really bizarre side effects either.

Do you take anything else other than Xyprexa?


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

BlueTank said:


> Thanks for the post.
> 
> Is there much of a difference between Xyprexa and Seroquel? I believe I had somewhat of a negative reaction to Seroquel. I think it helped me initially especially with the worst stuff like paranoia and all that, but I started having Myoclonic Jerks, which subsided after discontinuation. If Xyprexa is the key. i'd like to try it. But I also don't want any really bizarre side effects either.
> 
> Do you take anything else other than Xyprexa?


I was on Seroquel for almost a full two years. Just like you, Seroquel helped me overcome Paranoia and other simmilar symptons. My pyschatrist intially thought I have paranoid schizophrenia so she put me on a high dose of seroquel. like I said Seroquel did help at first but after awhile it started making me feel more robotic than I already was.

I didnt find out I had DP/DR until mid october, I wasnt put on any medication until about 5 months ago. There is a huge difference between Zyprexa and Seroquel. Zyprexa feels more natural and less robotic.

I didnt have any side effects what so ever when taking Zyprexa. The reason why is due to the fact that I started with 2.5 MGs and eventually made a gradual transition to 10 and then 12.5.

I only take Zyprexa, nothing else. keep asking questions guys, i think i can help you guys.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

abovetherim said:


> How much Zyprexa are you currently on?


I'm on 5mg


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I'm on 5mg


I didnt start feeling better until I was closer to 10 MGs. Man all you have to do is have hope and patience.


----------



## Thunderlordcid (Feb 2, 2010)

abovetherim said:


> Hello Everyone my name is David, I havent been on this forum for quite sometime
> 
> I have suffered from DP/DR since the age of 10 (Im turning 19 soon so that is about 9 years of DP/DR). About 5 months ago I started a Journey on finding a cure to Depersonalization and Derealization. I spoke to my pyschatrist one day and began to plead my case in the hopes of finding a cure.
> My pyschatrist asked me "Do you want your Depersonalization to be completely gone?". I told her "hell yeah I would like to feel better.
> ...


So what is Xyprexa? Is it an SSRI or something?


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Thunderlordcid said:


> So what is Xyprexa? Is it an SSRI or something?


Here is the information on Zyprexa

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olanzapine


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm glad it's making you feel better. The idea of you needing to be dependent on a drug to feel "normal" bothers me. Like what if you feel 100% and then try to come off of it and the dp comes back? Are you prepared to take it for the rest of your life?

I guess I see it this way. Dp is not an illness. It is a NATURAL defense mechanism of the brain. You cannot HEAL a natural defense mechanism. I would rather recover naturally than to have my brain addicted to chemical compounds. Just my P.O.V.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I'm glad it's making you feel better. The idea of you needing to be dependent on a drug to feel "normal" bothers me. Like what if you feel 100% and then try to come off of it and the dp comes back? Are you prepared to take it for the rest of your life?
> 
> I guess I see it this way. Dp is not an illness. It is a NATURAL defense mechanism of the brain. You cannot HEAL a natural defense mechanism. I would rather recover naturally than to have my brain addicted to chemical compounds. Just my P.O.V.


Why are you thinking so negative? I think everyone on this forum would take what ever possible to feell DP'Less. I am aware that one day I will have to be dependent from Zyprexa.

You guys have to feel more confident despite the situation we are currently dealing with.


----------



## Thunderlordcid (Feb 2, 2010)

abovetherim said:


> Why are you thinking so negative? I think everyone on this forum would take what ever possible to feell DP'Less. I am aware that one day I will have to be dependent from Zyprexa.
> 
> You guys have to feel more confident despite the situation we are currently dealing with.


Well, it's not really the fact that we're thinking negative, we just have our own reasons why we don't want to take Psych meds. I personally don't want that crutch, that and I'm happy I have a disorder where everything is spaced out and distorted rather than a severe medical illness, like MS or parkinson's or even cancer.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Thunderlordcid said:


> Well, it's not really the fact that we're thinking negative, we just have our own reasons why we don't want to take Psych meds. I personally don't want that crutch, that and I'm happy I have a disorder where everything is spaced out and distorted rather than a severe medical illness, like MS or parkinson's or even cancer.


Yeah i hear you out. I used to be in your shoes when it came down to not wanting to take medicines. After awhile I realized that the right medicine should be able to help me without any side effects. In life you have to take risks inorder to get to a certain position.


----------



## hellokitty (Jul 7, 2010)

abovetherim said:


> Hello Everyone my name is David, I havent been on this forum for quite sometime
> 
> I have suffered from DP/DR since the age of 10 (Im turning 19 soon so that is about 9 years of DP/DR). About 5 months ago I started a Journey on finding a cure to Depersonalization and Derealization. I spoke to my pyschatrist one day and began to plead my case in the hopes of finding a cure.
> My pyschatrist asked me "Do you want your Depersonalization to be completely gone?". I told her "hell yeah I would like to feel better.
> ...


Thanks for sharing, dude! Can you believe that I've been on Zyprexa when I just had anxiety, thinking that it was the more horrible thing in the world? Now that I got DP I disagree, this is the more horrible thing in the world xD


----------



## hellokitty (Jul 7, 2010)

Oops, sorry for my bad English, I meant the most horrible... not more xD Good Luck!


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I remember your earliest post a while back when you started to take Zyprexa. Thanks for coming back and sharing with us your progress!

Just a few questions, how do you measure the recovery? Is it tangible? I once recovered completely with a drug, and the major differences between DP and being non DP is as follows:
1- Your bodily sensations come back
2- Things look slightly more 3 dimensional
3- Return of emotions or on the flip side it is the elimination of all internalized, subconscious anxiety.

I guess because my recovery was instant with a drug, as bizarre as that sounds it actually happened. I am curious to understand how a gradual recovery would feel like.

In any case, CONGRATULATIONS! Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

S O L A R I S said:


> I remember your earliest post a while back when you started to take Zyprexa. Thanks for coming back and sharing with us your progress!
> 
> Just a few questions, how do you measure the recovery? Is it tangible? I once recovered completely with a drug, and the major differences between DP and being non DP is as follows:
> 1- Your bodily sensations come back
> ...


*Positive*

1. Over time my emotions came back.
2. I dont feel the urge to be anxious anymore.
3. My relationships with my family members are amazing.
4. I dont have anymore derealization.
5. Things look 3 dimensional.

*Still need work on*

1. Still on the road to feeling completely real again (feeling 60% real right now, still alot of progress to be made).
2. I have gained a signicant amount of weight since taking Zyprexa, I started out 190 Ibs, now I am 210 Ibs. I dont look 210 because I am pretty tall.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I'm glad it's making you feel better. The idea of you needing to be dependent on a drug to feel "normal" bothers me. Like what if you feel 100% and then try to come off of it and the dp comes back? Are you prepared to take it for the rest of your life?
> 
> I guess I see it this way. Dp is not an illness. It is a NATURAL defense mechanism of the brain. You cannot HEAL a natural defense mechanism. I would rather recover naturally than to have my brain addicted to chemical compounds. Just my P.O.V.


I agree with Ustabetinyfairypeople. I am glad that the original poster, abovetherim feels like the choice of taking medicine is paying off. I really don't want to go down that route. I also think because one person may react one way to a medication doesn't mean we all act the same way.

I have hope that the DP will leave when it is ready. I had a glorious time last week visiting with my nephews, and I feel like I am having glimpses of what I felt like before DP hit. I also think it is a defense mechanism. My mind is trying to protect me from something, and I believe in my ability to heal myself with therapy.

Best of luck to the original poster. Thank you for sharing because I am sure there are people who can benefit from that information here.


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

I would rather have a natural recovery aswell but have been tempted at times to go down the medication root to speed up the process. Ive been wondering though couldn't you use the medication and once you get a full recovery you ease off on the amount you take and gradually ween your way off the medication. But at the same time you do the things members have mentioned in 'On the Road to Recovery' that helped them recover which would be easier to do as you currently wouldn't have DP holding you back.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I am notoriously against Antipsychotic medications except for cases where someone is actually psychotic, so feel free to disregard this comment. But I really think 95% of your recovery is a placebo-effect and you are doing most of the work yourself. You believe that the medicine is working, so you get better. And you have been fortunate enough to not suffer any horrible side-effects.

Peace.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Inzom said:


> I am notoriously against Antipsychotic medications except for cases where someone is actually psychotic, so feel free to disregard this comment. But I really think 95% of your recovery is *a placebo-effect and you are doing most of the work yourself.* *You believe that the medicine is working, so you get better.* And you have been fortunate enough to not suffer any horrible side-effects.
> 
> Peace.


I will be honest with you I havent done much work at all. This medication gradually makes you feel better over an extended period of time. I have been taking this medicine everyday since the begining of March. Over that period of time I have come to the conclusion that this medicine is legit, not a mind infulencer.

I dont mean to be rude but all of you seem to be afraid to try medicine. You guys will most likely continue to suffer from DP for a majority of your lives. Trust me trying a medicine will not make you feel more depersonalized that you already are.

I dont think you guys realize that the medicine I am on is supposed to change your brains chemicals to a point where you feel better. Taking Omega 3 and all these other natural supplements will only do so much to the brain.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i have trouble wrapping my head around why zyprxa is working for you. from everything i have learned about DP/DR, it would suggest that lack of dopamine and serotonin levels or receptor activity play a part in the way we feel. yet zyprxa actually blocks serotonin and dopamine receptor activity. from what i know this would increase DP/DR. oh well, it's obviously working for you. i want to study this a little deeper and see what i can figure out.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> i have trouble wrapping my head around why zyprxa is working for you. from everything i have learned about DP/DR, it would suggest that lack of dopamine and serotonin levels or receptor activity play a part in the way we feel. yet zyprxa actually blocks serotonin and dopamine receptor activity. from what i know this would increase DP/DR. oh well, it's obviously working for you. i want to study this a little deeper and see what i can figure out.


Yes, things like this confuse me. I'm constantly more and more confused on "curing" our problems with the weird dynamic between ANXIETY and DP/DR. I was put on Seroquel and was already taking Zoloft. It was so strange to me to read what Seroquel does. It was partly prescribed for helping to sleep, but perhaps sleep was affected by Anxiety, which is somehow tied chicken before egg or visa versa with DP/DR.... Yet Antihistimine (in seroquel) does not help for Dissociation.

So 1. Its an Anti Histimine, which is something I took around the time that I triggered my DP in the first place.
2. Its nabbing up Dopamine as well, which I believe is supposed to be there to work with my serotonin, and give me a sense of well being. But i'm taking Seroquel to "calm myself down" smoothly through the day but shouldn't I get MORE dopamine, like the (no longer patented) old trycyclic anti depressants used to help with.






Correct me if i'm wrong but Zyprexa is similar to Seroquel and Abilify right?

"How Olanzapine (Zyprexa) works
Olanzapine (Zyprexa) works by blocking receptors on the nerves of the brain for several neurotransmitters (cells that transmit messages between cells)-dopamine and a subset of serotonin receptors."

and yet its common side effect is :
Akathisia (a feeling of being unable to sit still)

*Que circus music*


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Let me tell you guys something. Zyprexa (along with a very unusual set of circumstances - horrible withdrawals, sleep aids - lunesta/ambien, sleep deprivation, alcohol) caused my f--- CHRONIC DPD!

* Zyprexa is a very potent and dangerous antipsychotic. Now, thats NOT to say that if it works for you you SHOULDN'T use it. By all means, go ahead. But if their is one thing I've learned by being on this forum for 2 years now. Its that what works for one doesn't work for another.

They are some that hate the combination of meds I'm on...others love it...others are taking antipsychotics...others are taking opiate antagonists...its a (horrible) trial and error process...

BUT, if zyprexa is working for you brotha than by all means do your thing. Be careful though, its one of the riskiest anti psychotics out there, and can cause Tardive dyskenisa, diabetes, and other very serious side effects. So your right, you will have to be dependent sooner than later.

Chris


----------



## simonlebon (Apr 13, 2015)

I'd just like to add in my experience and thought here going on 20 years of dealing with anxiety and some episodes of DPDR. The only times I've actually experienced the DPDR were the first time I ever did mushrooms when I was about 20 (I'm 40 now), and then a couple times when discontinuing my meds. I have generalized anxiety disorder as well, so I know some of you may simply have the DPDR, but from what I know it's closely related/caused by anxiety.

Either way, the first time I went through it, I had abruptly stopped taking a medication called Serzone. So that was my fault. The other times, it has happened when even verrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyy slowly decreasing my medication over a long period of time. I have been on Seroquel for about 10 years now. Original on 100 and worked my way down to 25 mg (the smallest pill they make). So I was ok with that because it actually helped me sleep too. So let's say I've been on this tiny 25 mg pill for the last 6 years. So last summer I decided I would very slowly try to get off of it. This pill is tiny, it's hard to even cut. So over a 6 MONTH PERIOD... I went down to half, every other day with the full, then just halves, then quarter/half alternating days, then quarter etc.etc. So we are talking a very small amount here. I mean it's a spec. So about a month ago, I'm sitting in the bathroom, and out of nowhere I feel "off". Been there before, got some anxiety.. and down the rabbit hole. Within the next day or two I had pretty much fully relapsed into DPDR. So I took the drug out as slow as possible. Slower than a pdoc would even recommend. Needless to say I was miserable and could barely make it out of bed there for a while. Once you get back in that position it can also bring depression because you have to deal with this thing all over. I immediately went back to 1/2 a 25mg of seroquel and over the last few weeks I've majorly improved. I think it could be hard for anyone to argue that the medication wasn't doing anything. That this was a placebo effect. The bottom line is some people do need the medications. Sure I maybe could have gone through hell for some undetermined amount of time, a year? 2 years? However long it would have taken me. And at that point what kind of life is that. So I would just caution anyone on here that says medication is bad, or evil or whatever to just consider they may not know all of the facts. Medications for mental illness have saved many peoples lives, just like medication for diabetes has saved many peoples lives. Should a diabetic just refuse medication because they don't want to feel "weak"? That wouldn't turn out very well for them, and wouldn't be very wise. Same concept can be applied to psychiatric meds. It's a physiological disease. Not just something made up in someone's head, or something that can always be conquered by sheer will.

Thanks and I wish you all amazing peace!


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

In animal studies the only neuroleptics that were able to block the (visible behavioral) effects of Ketamine were Zyprexa and Clozapine. So it might be possible that both of them could work in some cases against depersonalization.


----------



## DpMommy (Sep 19, 2016)

above the rim



abovetherim said:


> Hello Everyone my name is David, I havent been on this forum for quite sometime
> 
> I have suffered from DP/DR since the age of 10 (Im turning 19 soon so that is about 9 years of DP/DR). About 5 months ago I started a Journey on finding a cure to Depersonalization and Derealization. I spoke to my pyschatrist one day and began to plead my case in the hopes of finding a cure.
> My pyschatrist asked me "Do you want your Depersonalization to be completely gone?". I told her "hell yeah I would like to feel better.
> ...


How are you doing now? Are you still taking the meds and are you cured still?


----------



## ToTo (Oct 6, 2015)

Tdx, how can one make sure if Zyprexa is going to work on a particular dp case or not. About two years ago, I went to a psychiatrist (that was before I got temporarily cured for almost five days. When I thought that my dp case was mental. After that recovery incident I'm not sure if it's mental or organic). I told her about dp. She prescribed me Zyprexa in the morning and pristiq at night. And God, took the first dose of Zyprexa only 1 pill I didn't even use pristiq. I gave it back to the pharmacist. I took one pill around 10:00 am. At 12:00 - 12:30 pm went out to get me some lunch. I swear I was talking to the guy looking at the menu trying to make my mind what I'm going to get. When suddenly felt like my tongue and lips were stiff and I couldn't talk. I took a glance at the menu screen and I swear that the screen was waving. It was like dp times 100 from the dp I'm used to. So, I wish to get better. I want to get cured. However, trying this med for six months to begin to see results is like a nightmare. Only one pill I used, just once that day, thinking that I'm going to get my life back, and felt like I'm about to die, fade or lose consciousness. I remember that day I went back home and luckily I wasn't far away from the house. I had no appetite what so ever. Went to bed and for two days I was sleeping most of the time. Two days have 48 hours. I believe I was only 10 hours awake and the rest of the 48 hours I was sleeping like a dead person. After about a year. Went to the same psychiatrist and told her about the temporarily recovery and how I wish that was permanent. I couldn't hold back my emotions so I cried. She told me everything is going to get better but according to your situation you really have to be on meds. I told her what Zyprexa had done to me etc. She prescribed me effexor. And I never bought it.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Tdx, how can one make sure if Zyprexa is going to work on a particular dp case or not.


There is currently no way to predict it, but I would certainly not take a med for months if it increases symptoms 100-fold.


----------



## Anna Carly (May 18, 2016)

ValleyGirl said:


> I'm glad it's making you feel better. The idea of you needing to be dependent on a drug to feel "normal" bothers me. Like what if you feel 100% and then try to come off of it and the dp comes back? Are you prepared to take it for the rest of your life?
> 
> I guess I see it this way. Dp is not an illness. It is a NATURAL defense mechanism of the brain. You cannot HEAL a natural defense mechanism. I would rather recover naturally than to have my brain addicted to chemical compounds. Just my P.O.V.


Agree!!!!


----------

